# Do you hate/resent your dom functions sometimes?



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Like sometimes I feel Si is an internal prison that keeps me from embracing opportunities and possibilities. But then I see some Se/Ne doms' lives being a complete chaotic mess and I am grateful my Si keeps me from going down that path. But there's always that nagging need for going full blown Se/Ne and being all like '_'You know what......F*ck it! Just go ahead and do it...''_ 

Anybody else experiences this?


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

My bad for the double ''hate'' in the title


----------



## SquashedBanana (Nov 11, 2015)

Although I like my functions (Fi, Ne, Si, Te), sometimes Fi can be really annoying to live with. 

The immediate gut-instinct and authenticity that Fi offers are qualities that I appreciate; but sometimes I wish that I could turn off that nagging caring sensation (haha) and just make tough decisions without the emotional consequences of those decisions. At times I'm sorta indecisive because I can foresee how each choice will lead to various emotional outcomes. "Decision limbo" sometimes appears better than making a choice that will make me feel sad/upset/whateva :kitteh:

Ne is a really fun function to have roud: the Fi definitely keeps it in check!! :dog:

Si seems like a rad function to have, @Stevester! Wish it was possible to trade personalities for a day or something to see how other people deal with life's complexities heheh :woof:


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Stevester said:


> My bad for the double ''hate'' in the title


Fixed it for you.

Cog function preferences are just the way you approach looking at things rather than you being held in cognitive functions. 

I don't know if I'd like to be any other dom function if it were possible. I'm accustomed to the way I get though things now and don't know any different. Ni dom kinda seems to other types like some pulling crap out of your bum type function but to me I'm perfectly happy pulling things out of my bum. *shrug*

Carry on....just really dropped by to get the typo in the heading fixed.


----------



## goodthankyou (Mar 25, 2016)

I don't resent my dom function so much as I wish I had higher Se. Tertiary Se should be just about right, and if I have to have dom Fe then so be it. But inferior Ti is a bitch, so maybe I'll just go back to being dom Ni.

Actually, inferior anything is a bitch. Except maybe inferior Si? That one doesn't sound so bad.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Being an artist with Ni is frustrating and something that really needs patience to cope with. Not saying that those with Ne are any better, but when 99.9% of ideas come from nowhere at the most inconvenient times, you gotta be prepared. Add Te to the mix and you have to work with deadlines and schedules you have set for yourself only to find that no relevant ideas and projects come out when you actually give yourself the time. It really needs some adjusting and effort to deal and work with these spontaneous ideas.


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

I love Ni, but I hate it because of Fi, those two together can really suck sometimes. I feel like its kind of its own prison in a way, Its like a tool to imagine every possible way that you suck! lol. But of course it can be positive too, just depends on the person and the circumstances. And its really useful for being alone for extended periods, you always have something going on in your head.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Fi can be annoying. It's hard to be a mindless worker drone with Fi, even when that would be most advantageous.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

goodthankyou said:


> Actually, inferior anything is a bitch. Except maybe inferior Si? That one doesn't sound so bad.


Inferior Si makes me terribly disorganized and easily distracted. I mean, I know I'm young, but my dad's also an ENFP, and it's like "Jesus Christ dad, get your shit together."


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

No. Sometimes, I would prefer to have Fe as good as Te but being Te-dom in modern society is very fortunate, so, no, I would never hate or even dislike it. It's amazing when you can accurately plan your whole day in few seconds and do everything on time with ease while your non-TJ friends are struggling to just get something done on time. Te is fun. 

Though, it can be annoying when people are involved. I still struggle with understanding why people get so upset when you are honest in an inoffensive way. And I'm not playing any games (other than board and video games). I show my cards, if you don't, don't bother me or grow up. It's sad that so few adults can actually get that.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I more resent it for the inferior on the other side of it, and the consequences of that. Excess Ni --> shit Se --> oblivion to simple solutions which can lead to dumb mistakes --> distrust and sense of helplessness from Ni --> distrust & fear of implementing w/ Te


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Hate, no not hate.

I just look at it as you have to sometimes take the bad with the good.


----------



## yet another misogynist (Jul 27, 2016)

Prada said:


> Though, it can be annoying when people are involved. I still struggle with understanding why people get so upset when you are honest in an inoffensive way. And I'm not playing any games (other than board and video games). I show my cards, if you don't, don't bother me or grow up. It's sad that so few adults can actually get that.


Frustrating isn't it? Maybe, you'll explain to me why you are upset when i am honest in an inoffensive way?


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

Some people say this is an Ne trait, and if so, it's frustrating: 
*I can't sustain interest in any** pass-time long enough to master it.* I've said this before, but my only long-term hobby is getting new hobbies.

This year, I've finally committed to two that look like they will last, which are learning to sing and attending a Unitarian Universalist church. I'm actually being relied on to help lead the singing in church, and we want to get enough regular singers to make a choir, so I should be able to stick with this because I'm finally doing an activity not just for myself but as part of a group that relies on me. That social element has made it easy so far to maintain my interest even as other hobbies are still coming and going alongside.


----------



## Emerl98 (May 10, 2016)

Nope, I love Ti. It helps me grasp things easier than most people. I hate my inferior functions, though.


----------



## yet another misogynist (Jul 27, 2016)

Prada said:


> Though, it can be annoying when people are involved. I still struggle with understanding why people get so upset when you are honest in an inoffensive way. And I'm not playing any games (other than board and video games). I show my cards, if you don't, don't bother me or grow up. It's sad that so few adults can actually get that.


Maybe, if you don't believe me and feel upset about that, then maybe they feel upset for the same reason? (they don't believe you) They probably think you want to harm them or something like that. I think you should try to understand your feelings towards me and it will make you understand what they feel.


----------



## megmento (Jul 26, 2016)

I have a love-hate bond with my Fi. Sometimes it takes me a while to _brood_ instead of immediately looking for a solution. Nyay. This is why I forcefully tap my Te function when I'm starting to notice that my moping phase has been prolonged than usual.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Prada said:


> No. Sometimes, I would prefer to have Fe as good as Te but being Te-dom in modern society is very fortunate, so, no, I would never hate or even dislike it. It's amazing when you can accurately plan your whole day in few seconds and do everything on time with ease while your non-TJ friends are struggling to just get something done on time. Te is fun.
> 
> Though, it can be annoying when people are involved. I still struggle with understanding why people get so upset when you are honest in an inoffensive way. And I'm not playing any games (other than board and video games). I show my cards, if you don't, don't bother me or grow up. It's sad that so few adults can actually get that.


That's why I only mentioned Si in my post because I absolutely love my Te. It's like that boss that just barges in and starts yelling at my Si and Fi like _''You two, shut the **** up and start getting **** done!''_

Sometimes I wish I was ESTJ instead because of this, but I can't imagine NOT being an introvert.


----------



## QueenBella (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't "hate" Fi, but it can definitely be obnoxious. Especially when Fi-Si work together it's pretty tiring


----------



## Pianoman (Dec 6, 2015)

I do at times. I love the quick thinking creativity understanding learning exploring and reforming qualities Ne gives me but sometimes I would love to have the self-disciple to to stick to something and master it. In my life I have taken guitar lessons bass lessons piano lessons chess lessons carving lessons and web development lessons I also have read a ton on economics and other subjects that interest me. I developed shallow knowledge and basic to intermediate skills on several subjects. I sometimes day dream of being the master of something but if I cant apply it right off the bat for a useful reason then I often lose interest.

I am heading to the seminary this fall so maybe I will get the proper motivation and gain the self-discipline I need there to become a international authority on Philosophy Theology and Spirituality.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

Pianoman said:


> I love the quick thinking creativity understanding learning exploring and reforming qualities Ne gives me but sometimes I would love to have the self-disciple to to stick to something and master it. In my life I have taken guitar lessons bass lessons piano lessons chess lessons carving lessons and web development lessons I also have read a ton on economics and other subjects that interest me. I developed shallow knowledge and basic to intermediate skills on several subjects. I sometimes day dream of being the master of something but if I cant apply it right off the bat for a useful reason then I often lose interest.


So it *is* Ne that makes me like that. Damn.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

nope. I like Fi. I'll grant the point that it can be frustrating to have to deal with living in a society that generally values and requires characteristics of functions other than my dominant one, it might be a lot more convenient in that respect to have a different dominant function, but I don't actually wish I did.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

compulsiverambler said:


> Some people say this is an Ne trait, and if so, it's frustrating:
> *I can't sustain interest in any** pass-time long enough to master it.* I've said this before, but my only long-term hobby is getting new hobbies.
> 
> This year, I've finally committed to two that look like they will last, which are learning to sing and attending a Unitarian Universalist church. I'm actually being relied on to help lead the singing in church, and we want to get enough regular singers to make a choir, so I should be able to stick with this because I'm finally doing an activity not just for myself but as part of a group that relies on me. That social element has made it easy so far to maintain my interest even as other hobbies are still coming and going alongside.





Pianoman said:


> I do at times. I love the quick thinking creativity understanding learning exploring and reforming qualities Ne gives me but sometimes I would love to have the self-disciple to to stick to something and master it. In my life I have taken guitar lessons bass lessons piano lessons chess lessons carving lessons and web development lessons I also have read a ton on economics and other subjects that interest me. I developed shallow knowledge and basic to intermediate skills on several subjects. I sometimes day dream of being the master of something but if I cant apply it right off the bat for a useful reason then I often lose interest.
> 
> I am heading to the seminary this fall so maybe I will get the proper motivation and gain the self-discipline I need there to become a international authority on Philosophy Theology and Spirituality.


This is interesting... I'm an Ni dom and I can relate to a lot of this. I lose interest in things, but it's not from only from getting bored after doing it a lot (I can become more interested in something with practice, so it can't be that). It's from.. I dunno, the connections in my brain stop forming or I'm not really "getting it" (on a conceptual level). For example, I bought a guitar in 2008. I was shit at teaching myself so took lessons in 2009. After a couple months of lessons I was actually able to play a song ("Wonderwall", because I'm lame lol.. not what I planned on, but that's what seemed most doable), and it kinda took me by surprise because I wasn't planning on it. But the fact it seemed within reach but also required practice is what motivated me. 

Now I am trying to move beyond intermediate stage and do lead guitar and soloing. I am getting stuck again (probably need more lessons?) because I find practice exercises online or in books, but I feel like I'm just moving my fingers and it's not going into my brain. I get bored with that. I suppose it's the difference between learning as an S vs N user. My body can go through the motions, but my brain can be removed from it, so it doesn't mean I'm learning jack. lol. This is when I lose interest in something.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

ninjahitsawall said:


> This is interesting... I'm an Ni dom and I can relate to a lot of this. I lose interest in things, but it's not from only from getting bored after doing it a lot (I can become more interested in something with practice, so it can't be that). It's from.. I dunno, the connections in my brain stop forming or I'm not really "getting it" (on a conceptual level). For example, I bought a guitar in 2008. I was shit at teaching myself so took lessons in 2009. After a couple months of lessons I was actually able to play a song ("Wonderwall", because I'm lame lol.. not what I planned on, but that's what seemed most doable), and it kinda took me by surprise because I wasn't planning on it. But the fact it seemed within reach but also required practice is what motivated me.
> 
> Now I am trying to move beyond intermediate stage and do lead guitar and soloing. I am getting stuck again (probably need more lessons?) because I find practice exercises online or in books, but I feel like I'm just moving my fingers and it's not going into my brain. I get bored with that. I suppose it's the difference between learning as an S vs N user. My body can go through the motions, but my brain can be removed from it, so it doesn't mean I'm learning jack. lol. This is when I lose interest in something.


Do you mean that you get bored when learning happens mostly through motor memory instead of higher cognitive processes? I don't think that's what happens to me. I quite enjoy the opportunity to turn off my cerebral mind when a hobby requires it. I just get distracted by a new shiny hobby and the old one loses its allure somehow, it's weird. This typically takes between several days and several weeks. Sometimes a hobby will last several months but that's rare.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

compulsiverambler said:


> Do you mean that you get bored when learning happens mostly through motor memory instead of higher cognitive processes? I don't think that's what happens to me. I quite enjoy the opportunity to turn off my cerebral mind when a hobby requires it. I just get distracted by a new shiny hobby and the old one loses its allure somehow, it's weird. This typically takes between several days and several weeks. Sometimes a hobby will last several months but that's rare.


Yeah if it's only motor memory, I get bored or plateau, and my motor memory won't improve any more. But I can keep going with motor memory if it's actually based on something conceptual.


----------



## Groovy (Jan 4, 2015)

Ni at the moment for me is killing me. I am stuck in my mind.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

I like me. No matter the type, I have a skillset that I enjoy and am good at.


----------



## TalkingToucan (Jul 30, 2016)

Dominant Ne is wonderful yet frustrating. It gives a quick wit and happy disposition but the fact that i think faster than i speak cause me to trip over my words sometimes and I leave a lot of stuff unfinished as I've moved on to some I deem more exciting :laughing:


----------



## JT Cove (May 21, 2015)

No


----------



## Azure Dreamer (May 26, 2016)

No dom it's great most of the time though annoying to me when I want or need how/why in doing things. Wouldn't mind if it could shut up to be more sociable at times to and be less reserved. All well.


----------



## Dagmar (Jun 26, 2016)

I very much enjoy Fi. There are things I can feel and explore inside without anyone knowing outwardly and have this inner world to myself. It is very hard to express it in ways that other types understand though. :/ So if I can't explain it, I might as well enjoy it for myself and just let people wonder. XD


----------



## INFJalltheway (Jun 25, 2016)

For the most part I love Ni, sometimes it's annoying because it makes me appear aloof but it can be really useful


----------



## umop 3pisdn (Apr 4, 2014)

Honestly, not really. One of the many clues that I used to confirm my type was that I pretty much think Ni is the 'best' function, which is an attitude you could expect anyone to have for their dominant function, since it does so much for them.

I think where I have difficulty is more with Fe.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

No way! What's to hate?

I love Ni, and wouldn't have it any other way. I also think it works well with my Fe and Ti (well, my Ti might disagree, it hates being subservient), so there's no stressful clash there (and Ni always trumps, anyway). If anything, I resent my inability to use other functions properly/healthfully, but well, sacrifices were made.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

No. It makes me efficient and effective. I work in IT and look at a technical problem and near instantly have a 'feel' for what's behind it. The down side is I'm always getting calls with colleagues describing issues just to hear me tell them what the cause is.

At work I'm rather like this:


----------

